# [News]Amule 2.0 final

## Kuan

La espera ha valido la pena:

- aMule ya tiene por separado el núcleo del interface gráfico, un demonio ya desarrollado, GUI remota, servidor web y ¡línea de comandos amulecmd!

- soporte Unicode en el GUI, sistema interno, y red

Y para los impacientes, donde me incluyo  :Very Happy:  : amule 2.0.0 ebuild

Emergiendo paquete...

 :Exclamation: (2.0.1) Nueva versión disponible que arregla un fallo que ponía la cpu al 100% al recibir determinados paquetes del servidor (comprobado personalmente). También se ha incrementado la velocidad en las búsquedas.Last edited by Kuan on Wed May 18, 2005 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luisfeser

Ese ebuild es de la 2 final?

K version de las wxgtk has instalado, la 2.6 o la 2.5.x?

Cuentanos un poco las impresiones  :Smile: 

----------

## Kuan

Aún estaba haciendo pruebas  :Wink: 

Es la 2.0.0 final, lo único que para utilizar las wxGTK 2.6.0 (muy recomendable) hay que editar el ebuild y sustituir en las líneas 38 y 41 la versión a 2.6. También viene explicado en el uso de la función wxwidgets del eclass en /usr/portage/eclass. El árbol de portage ha de ser el último para que aparezca (20050501 de snapshots).

¿Impresiones?

- Las wxGTK han evolucionado muuuucho. El uso de cpu es muy bajo (3~5% en un C3 a 600MHz)

- Tarda muy poco en leer el listado de servidores y conectar respecto a la versión anterior 2.00rc8

- ¿Velocidad de descarga? Tengo que probar otros valores con mi conexión, pero empieza a descargar en menos tiempo

El control remoto por cmd funciona que es una gozada, bien con la línea de comandos en modo gráfico amulecmdDLG (puedes echarle un vistazo aquí o si no, en modo línea que es lo mejor con amulecmd.

Para que funcione habilitas las conexiones externas en el archivo de configuración:

```

// Archivo de configuración de /home/usuario/.aMule/amule.conf

[ExternalConnect]

...

AcceptExternalConnections=1

ECUseTCPPort=1 /* sin conexiones TCP no funciona, lo indican en el [url=http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/AMuleCMD]wiki[/url] */

ECPassword="clave encriptada" /* sin ella tampoco funciona, por seguridad :wink: */

...

```

Sólo falta que aparezcan pieles para personalizarlo...

----------

## Membris

Yo aún voy a esperar a que esté el ebuild en el portage, pero tengo una curiosidad sobre la interfaz de servidor... ¿se pueden habilitar sólo las funciones que más nos interesen? por ejemplo sólo conectar y desconectar, etc...

----------

## Kuan

 *Membris wrote:*   

> Yo aún voy a esperar a que esté el ebuild en el portage, pero tengo una curiosidad sobre la interfaz de servidor... ¿se pueden habilitar sólo las funciones que más nos interesen? por ejemplo sólo conectar y desconectar, etc...

 

Habilitar o deshabilitar determinados comandos del servidor creo que todavía no es posible. 

De todos modos si es por razones de seguridad hay varias formas de gestionarlo o limitar su acceso: 

servidor web (en solitario), ó con el demonio y las líneas de comandos cmd.

La clave de acceso se envía encriptada con MD5, así que con molestarse en hacerla de una longitud aceptable

o cambiando el puerto de escucha por defecto del demonio/servidor web se puede complicar el tema lo 

que uno quiera.

----------

## Pep

Yo lo he instalado con la versión 2.6 de las wxGTK y lo noto más fluido en su funcionamiento, con mejor respuesta.

----------

## Membris

Ha pasado ya más de una semana y ni siquiera está en portage, alguien sabe a qué puede ser debido?

----------

## Hefistion

ando probandolo a ver si es capaz de hacer q abandone mi mldonkey y la verdad es q esta muy bien solo me falta una cosa

alguien ha conseguido correr los scripts para poner amuled y amuleweb  en el arranque?

He intentado correr los que hay en bugzilla y me dan problemas  :Sad: 

----------

## pcmaster

¿Se pueden correr el core y el gui en máquinas diferentes, como con Mldonkey?

----------

## ArsDangor

Si permites acceso remoto a otras IPs (como en mldonkey), sí.  :Smile: 

La lástima es que aún no funcione como demonio...

Salu2.

----------

## Hefistion

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La lástima es que aún no funcione como demonio...
> 
> Salu2.

 

Pues a mi si me funciona como demonio, tb me fuciona amuleweb  :Smile:  el problema lo que dijeme el post anterior  :Sad: 

----------

## ArsDangor

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Pues a mi si me funciona como demonio, tb me fuciona amuleweb  el problema lo que dijeme el post anterior 

 Cuando digo "demonio" me refiero a que no haya un script en /etc/init.d  :Smile: 

Aún así estoy muy contento con amuled y amulegui.

Salu2.

----------

## Hefistion

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Cuando digo "demonio" me refiero a que no haya un script en /etc/init.d 
> 
> Aún así estoy muy contento con amuled y amulegui.
> 
> Salu2.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ahhhhhhh  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   pues para mi eso es precisamente lo que hace que aun este con mldonkey  :Sad: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

>  *ArsDangor wrote:*   Cuando digo "demonio" me refiero a que no haya un script en /etc/init.d 
> 
> Aún así estoy muy contento con amuled y amulegui.
> 
> Salu2. 
> ...

 

Siempre pdorás creartelos tu

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4#doc_chap4

Saludozzzz

----------

## sr_pops

Hola, soy nuevo por estos foros y aun no controlo demasiado, jejeje, me he motando un servidor con gentoo, y me gustaria saber, si se puede lanzar el amule sin entorno grafico, al igual que lo hace mldonkey, es que este ultimo no me acaba de convencer.

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *sr_pops wrote:*   

> y me gustaria saber, si se puede lanzar el amule sin entorno grafico

 

Sí que se puede, siempre que lo compilaras con la USE amuled, echa un vistazo al wiki de www.amule.org "amule daemon".

----------

## sr_pops

Gracias LinuxBlues, lo habia estado buscando, pero no lo encontraba  :Embarassed:   jejeje.

----------

## German3D

Qur digo yo que para gento compilado a 64 esto aun no esta no? ni el amule ni las 2.6 de wxGTK o si ?

----------

## Stolz

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Qur digo yo que para gento compilado a 64 esto aun no esta no? ni el amule ni las 2.6 de wxGTK o si ?

 

¿y porqué no? Si el ebuild se baja las fuentes. Siendo Gentoo, estará compilado para el sistema en el que lo instales, no lo dudes  :Wink: 

Saludozzzz

----------

## Membris

Bueno, para quien estuviera esperando a que estuviera en el Portage, ya tenemos la versión 2.0.1.

Justo ahora que (creo) haber dejado de usar emule en favor de bittorrent  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Una duda...¿existe alguna gui o semejante que se pueda usar desde un windows hacia un servidor? (Estilo mldonkey)

Es mas, me pide que instale las wxgtk1 (da un error durante la instalacion pidiendome el paquete), pero si lo hago me tocaria meterle servidor X (parece)...¿hay alguna manera de instalar amule sin servidor grafico?

Offtopic:

 *Membris wrote:*   

> Bueno, para quien estuviera esperando a que estuviera en el Portage, ya tenemos la versión 2.0.1.
> 
> Justo ahora que (creo) haber dejado de usar emule en favor de bittorrent 

 

Mmm...una cosa: ¿Como te va bittorrent?

Es que tengo una conexion de 2mb, y de un tiempo a esta parte no consigo que depegue de los 30 de media!

A lo maximo 60.

Y, por ejemplo al hacer emerge sync, facilmente llego a 200 desde el servidor.

¿Que programa usas?

¿Cuantos torrents pones a la vez? ¿1 o varios?

¿Cuanto upload le metes?

¿Usas puertos especificos o "los de serie"?

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Qué tal Ark (eres el de EOL, nop? :Wink: ).

La verdad que no lo he hecho y te hablo de deducciones, pero creo que para instalar el amule sin entorno gráfico hay que habilitar la use "amuled". Puedes probar a ver qué te dice habilitando esa use.

Sobre los torrent... qué tal os va bittorrent? Es que quería un cliente torrent para linux, pero qtorrent no me convenció lo más mínimo y no pienso pasar por azureus... Prefería uno que pudiera contener varios torrents en una sola ventana (por eso ando liado con mldonkey tb...).

Una última cosilla... para los que instalamos el amule con el ebuild del bugzilla... cómo hacemos para pasarnos ahora la versión oficial?

Gracias.

Un saludo

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *FuckingFreaky wrote:*   

> Qué tal Ark (eres el de EOL, nop?).
> 
> La verdad que no lo he hecho y te hablo de deducciones, pero creo que para instalar el amule sin entorno gráfico hay que habilitar la use "amuled". Puedes probar a ver qué te dice habilitando esa use.
> 
> Sobre los torrent... qué tal os va bittorrent? Es que quería un cliente torrent para linux, pero qtorrent no me convenció lo más mínimo y no pienso pasar por azureus... Prefería uno que pudiera contener varios torrents en una sola ventana (por eso ando liado con mldonkey tb...).
> ...

 

Sip..."era" el de eol XD

Aun com emuled...no hay manera.

Para bt ahora estoy probando torrentflux, una frontend en php para el bittornado.

Pero, sin duda, bittornado a secas.

Es muy sencillo para meter varios, simplemente haces btlaunchmanycurses /carpetadondeestanlostorrent

Alli apareceran los archivos. Para meter nuevos simplemente mete el .torrent en la carpeta, y para quitarlos idem.

----------

## Membris

Ark del KAOS pues ahora no te puedo dar una buena respuesta porque ahora mismo estoy bajando cosas muy raras con pocas fuentes, me suele ir a 20 de bajada como mucho. Cuando lo puse por primera vez fui a bajarme un disco de Natacha Atlas, bajaba a toda mecha al tope de mi conexión (como un FTP vaya). Y todo eso como "leecher. Todo depende de la velocidad que tenga el usuario que te transmita, de si tiene los puertos abiertos... pero ya te digo que teóricamente el límite es el límite de la capacidad de bajada de la conexión. Por cierto, tengo adsl 512kb.

Uso el Azureus, mucho más estable la última versión, la anterior se comportaba de forma extraña.

Tengo una lista de unos 10 torrents, y tengo 4 activos para descarga. Por supuesto tengo los puertos abiertos, del 6881 al 6889 en mi caso.

----------

## nandelbosc

Tengo funcionando el amuled remoto sin X y amuleweb, pero no funciona muy bién, después de un par días deja de transferir y lo tengo que reiniciar... claro está que no es el amule del portage, lo descargué e instalé manualmente...

Ayer estube mirando el tema amuled con la nueva versión, ya que vi que tiene la flag de amuled, pero necesito instalar las X. ¿No hay manera de passar de ellas? No es que amule las necesite, lo que necesita amule es que hayas compilado wxgtk-2.6 con la flag wxgtk1 y es está última flag la que necesita X....

no se si me explico muy bién...  :Wink: 

Saludos!

----------

## pcmaster

he conseguido instalar (¡por fin!) amuled en un PC y amulegui en otro, usando lso ebuilds de gentoo. El problema: no consigo que amulegui conecte con amuled: error en la contraseña.

En el PC donde está instalado amuled:

En /etc/conf.d/amuled:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/files/amuled.confd,v 1.1 2005/07/10 15:02:47 chainsaw Exp $

# owner of amuled process (must be existing)

AMULEUSER="amule"

# home directory for amuled (must be existing)

AMULEHOME="/home/amule"

# log file (/dev/null for nowhere)

LOG=/var/log/amuled.log

```

En /home/amule/.aMule/amule.conf:

```
...

AcceptExternalConnections=1

ECUseTCPPort=1

ECPort=4712

ECPassword=amule

...
```

El demonio amuled incia correctamente, pero no se puede conectar con él. amulegui solamente deja poner el usuario amule (no deja cambiarlo) y al ponerle la contraseña da un error:

```

LOG: ExternalConn: Access denied because: Autentificación fallida.
```

No sé si estará relacionado con un mensaje que sale en la consola al iniciar amulegui:

```
(amulegui:10728): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/emblems of theme Flat-Blue has no size field
```

El usuario que muestra amulegui, y que no puede cambiarse, siempre es amule, sea cual sea al usuario que use para iniciar amuled/amulegui

¿alguna idea?

----------

## pacho2

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> he conseguido instalar (¡por fin!) amuled en un PC y amulegui en otro, usando lso ebuilds de gentoo. El problema: no consigo que amulegui conecte con amuled: error en la contraseña.
> 
> En el PC donde está instalado amuled:
> 
> En /etc/conf.d/amuled:
> ...

 

Lo siento, yo no uso emule  :Sad: , pero te puedo prácticamente asegurar que el error que dices (el del scalable/emblems) no tiene nada que ver com emule, es un error relacionado con los iconos Flat-Blue (yo los uso y me da el mismo error, aunque las aplicaciones funcionan bien), pero no es la razón de que no funcione el emule.

Saludos

----------

## indasc

Me parece que lo que te falla es la password, la tienes en texto plano y tiene que ir encriptada en md5.

```
echo -n PASSWORD | md5sum | cut -d ' ' -f 1
```

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, era eso, gracias.

----------

